# Patent: Canon EF 35 f/2 IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8962"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8962" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8962"></a></div>
<strong>Canon EF 35 f/2 IS Patent

</strong>The release of the 24 f/2.8 IS & 28 f/2.8 IS lenses brought a lot of questions wondering where the replacement 35 f/2 was. All 3 have shown up in the same patent, so that could mean a 35 f/2 IS is on the way.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Info

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Patent Publication No. 2012-37691</li>
<li>2012.2.23 Release Date</li>
<li>2010.8.6 filing date</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source:</strong> [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-02-24">EG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## AJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Well at least it's f/2, not f/2.8 like those last two primes.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 24, 2012)

Well it says its not a 2.8.......
I wonder if Canon will double the price on this one also.
:'(


----------



## Jim K (Feb 25, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Well it says its not a 2.8.......
> I wonder if Canon will double the price on this one also.
> :'(



At least double! After all it's a faster f/2.0 not a slow f/2.8


----------



## funkboy (Feb 25, 2012)

If it's less than 600€ I'd snap one up immediately. It certainly has fewer & less complex elements than the other two designs.

Also bear in mind that Sony has a stabilized E-mount 50mm f/1.8 going for $400 now...


----------



## funkboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Jim K said:


> At least double! After all it's a faster f/2.0 not a slow f/2.8



The current micromotor 35mm is f/2.0...


----------



## Ricku (Feb 25, 2012)

Bah. I was kinda hoping for a 35 1.4L IS.

And dont tell me that IS is not necessary on a 1.4 lens. IS is always good.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 25, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Bah. I was kinda hoping for a 35 1.4L IS.
> 
> And dont tell me that IS is not necessary on a 1.4 lens. IS is always good.



It may be good, but just not worth paying for at some focal lengths. I'd rather pay for quality optics over IS, especially on a wide angle lens. Now if it were an EF-S, I could understand, that's like a 50mm FF equivalent. 

A new 35 1.4 is on the way, but I'm pretty sure no IS.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 25, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Bah. I was kinda hoping for a 35 1.4L IS.
> 
> And dont tell me that IS is not necessary on a 1.4 lens. IS is always good.



Seriously, good for what? Seeing Canon come up with stuff like the above 35mm lens makes me go look at the Zeiss page all that more often...while hoping for a winning lottery ticket to go Leica...


----------



## foobar (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds nice. On a FF camera, this would probably end up as my walkaround prime: Faster than a zoom, stabilized, probably light and compact and hopefully not as expensive as the 35L.

But since I won't go to FF anytime soon, I hope an EF-S equivalent is on the way as well.  But there probably won't be, since they just announced the new 24mm f/2.8 IS.


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought the current 35 f/2. I was going to wait for an update, but after seeing the pricing on the 24 f/2.8 IS and the 28 f/2.8 IS, I decided I wouldn't want to pay that much for a new 35 f/2 anyway, so why wait. It will probably have killer optics, etc. but at those prices these are aimed at an entirely different market segment.

What are the chances canon keep all the current primes around and carry both? Or do you think the old ones go away - no more affordable primes?


----------



## kdsand (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Adorama has been out of stock of these wide angles for awhile now - al though B&H seems to have kept up their invitory.


----------



## candyman (Feb 25, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> I just bought the current 35 f/2.


+1 Bought mine a few months ago. I like it very much



> What are the chances canon keep all the current primes around and carry both? Or do you think the old ones go away - no more affordable primes?


I don't want to be to pessimistic but....I do believe that the old primes will not be sold after the new ones arrive. And the new primes will be at least twice to three times the price of the old primes.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 25, 2012)

Improved IQ & USM would be at least as nice as IS.

E.g. adding diaphragm blades to improve bokeh would be really nice.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 25, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> What are the chances canon keep all the current primes around and carry both? Or do you think the old ones go away - no more affordable primes?



My guess is its more likely the original 35mm f/2 will stay around than the 24mm and 28mm 2.8's unless Canon brings out a new EF-S prime, its much more popular with crop users as a cheap standard prime afterall.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 25, 2012)

The 35/2 is really good even at f2. I hope they don't break this gem.
With IS, the 35/2 will be a winner. Let's see the price still.
I was expecting 35/1.4 II too. 
In the end, where are those two gems Canon ?


----------



## lol (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess there is only one thing I really want changed compared to the existing 35/2 - the AF motor! It is the loudest lens I have by far.

My worry about any new version is I like the relatively good close focus distance of the 35/2, so I hope they don't make it longer. Assuming that, especially with IS too, I don't mind about double the price of the 35/2. Of course I wouldn't complain if it turned out cheaper!

Speculation: I think the existing 35/2 is too close to remain in the lineup if the IS model appears. I think it makes more sense for them to later do a budget EF-S 35/1.8 like Sony/Nikon already do.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Feb 25, 2012)

If it's more than $600 then count me out. The only thing that needs to be improved is more aperture blades and less vignetting at F2. Canon needs to release a nice cheap standard lens for us crop sensor users. Nikon released a very good performing and inexpensive 35mm 1.8 designed for crop sensor cameras, so what about us Canon users? The Tokina 35mm 2.8 is the best option for the price.


----------



## crunchy (Feb 25, 2012)

BRNexus6 said:


> Canon needs to release a nice cheap standard lens for us crop sensor users. Nikon released a very good performing and inexpensive 35mm 1.8 designed for crop sensor cameras, so what about us Canon users?


You might want to look into the 30mm f/1.4 for a crop sensor. It is good even wide open but extremely sharp stopped down, especially for the price. I was lucky enough to get one that focuses correctly first time round (I actually checked it on my camera at point of sale, and checked again later with some focus testing charts).

As for a 35mm f/2 IS, would be great if canon intends to replace the current 35 with it at the same cost and retire the old model, but I somehow doubt that is their intention...


----------



## Woody (Feb 25, 2012)

If the rumor is true, this lens is gonna be a SUPER HOT SELLER.


----------



## arn (Feb 25, 2012)

crunchy said:


> As for a 35mm f/2 IS, would be great if canon intends to replace the current 35 with it at the same cost and retire the old model, but I somehow doubt that is their intention...


Yeah, this is something that I would be very happy to own. A 35/2 with USM and IS. But I fear that Canon will overprice the lens horribly 
The 35/2 is very nicely priced, small and sharp - something of a gem in price-performance ratio, but I won't pay rip-off prices for the updated version.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ said:


> Well at least it's f/2, not f/2.8 like those last two primes.



... which might mean Canon dumped it because a longer prime with a larger aperture will have a too heavy price tag on it for non red-ring users?

I'd speculate that its cheaper to build a wider angle prime because it'll automatically catch more light, while longer lenses need more glass to funnel the light to the sensor - but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## michi (Feb 25, 2012)

Woody said:


> If the rumor is true, this lens is gonna be a SUPER HOT SELLER.



All depends on the price. If it costs $1000, no thanks.

As to those who say IS would add so much cost and weight. How do they manage to put IS into the kit lens and the 55-250? Those lenses weigh nothing and are dirt cheap. Just wondering...


----------



## AJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least it's f/2, not f/2.8 like those last two primes.
> ...



What I was trying to get at, with that first statement, is that I'm glad the new lens is f/2. I think it's unfortunate the 28/2.8 IS is as slow as it is. If this lens was f/1.8 (replacement for the 28/1.8 USM) then it would have been an attractive normal lens for crop. A 35/2 IS will be attractive for both crop and FF.

As for it being cheaper to build wider angle primes: normal lenses are the cheapest to build. They have the simplest lens design (e.g. double Gauss). Wider angles need strong front elements to curve (refract) the light. As such they are more expensive. Telephoto lenses indeed "funnel" the light.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ said:


> As for it being cheaper to build wider angle primes: normal lenses are the cheapest to build.



Thanks for explaining  !



michi said:


> As to those who say IS would add so much cost and weight. How do they manage to put IS into the kit lens and the 55-250? Those lenses weigh nothing and are dirt cheap. Just wondering...



Rumor has it that there are different types of IS even in Canon lenses: The "old" so-called 3-stop IS, the newer 4-stop IS, and the hybrid IS e.g. used in the 100L macro lens. If anyone could elaborate, I'd be again thankful - I've never screwed open my lenses and compared/weighted the IS parts...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Could this be another joint lens 35mm with the 40mm suggested recently ? Both 2.0 ?

Perhaps even a new cost reducing strategy for "cheaper" IS primes ? Sharing body and lens parts to keep manufacturing costs down and build a range of primes fit for the next 20 years

12mm & 18mm @ 3.5
24mm & 28mm @ 2.8
35mm & 40mm @ 2.0
50mm & 60mm @ 1.4
75mm & 85mm @ 2.0
100mm & 120mm @ 2.8


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2012)

I noticed a interview with Canon from the CP + in Japan. 
http://www.megapixel.co.il/english/archive/28040

"Q: The new 24mm and 28mm seem to be really perplexing, they are not extremely fast, surly not cheap and have image stabilization which doesn't seem to be that necessary in such a short focal length. To top this you have the 17-55mm f/2.8 with IS which admittedly isn't a prime lens but can give you much more flexibility – so who is the real target audience here – videographers?

A: Videographers are indeed an ideal market for these lenses, but the main group who prompted the design of these lenses where in fact photojournalists. While a f/1.4 lens is desirable, they do tend to feature quite large optics. So for example in situations where photographers are trying to blend in and be less obtrusive, a lens with a smaller diameter is more suitable. We included IS to help these photographers to continue shooting in low light, even with smaller aperture that these lenses offer. It’s also worth noting the original versions of these lenses are nearly 25 years old. When designing their replacements we wanted to look forwards to ensure that these lenses enjoy a life span to match their predecessors."


----------



## kdsand (Feb 25, 2012)

The 100 L micro seems a logical comparison to the new 24, 28 & now (potential) 35 2.0. Its not wide angle but every thing else fits.

What gets me is for a bit more $ the 100 is an L .
The longer I consider it the harder it is for me to see the value (other than video).
:-( 

If they prove sharp enouph wide open drop the price by around $150. & I will be tempted.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I noticed a interview with Canon from the CP + in Japan.
> http://www.megapixel.co.il/english/archive/28040
> 
> "Q: The new 24mm and 28mm seem to be really perplexing, they are not extremely fast, surly not cheap and have image stabilization which doesn't seem to be that necessary in such a short focal length. To top this you have the 17-55mm f/2.8 with IS which admittedly isn't a prime lens but can give you much more flexibility – so who is the real target audience here – videographers?
> ...



People shooting video on crop sensor cameras are going to choose the 17-55mm 2.8 IS over those 2.8 primes, so I guess they mean these new lenses will appeal to Full Frame videographers. Why the heck would someone pay $800 for a 2.8 prime when they can spend $200 more for the 17-55mm 2.8 IS lens? 

I will gladly pay $600 for a 35mm F2 IS lens, but I'm betting they will release a 2.8 version for $800.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 26, 2012)

BRNexus6 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed a interview with Canon from the CP + in Japan.
> ...





Does Canon believe new parents are photojournalist? Perhaps the terminology is loosely applied.

Likely the electronics store salesmen will have every parent walking out with one.

The Sigma 17-50 2.8 IS sounds better and better.


----------



## TheGoondocks (Mar 1, 2012)

These new IS primes are geared towards video. However, if the 35mm f/2 IS was $800 or less, I would snatch one up in a heartbeat. That is of course assuming the following:

1)Its a true USM motor
2)Its very sharp wide open
3)IQ is better than the current cheap prime lineup

I think that would make it a nice alternative to the 35 f/1.4L. $600 less, probably much more compact, and with IS.

Right now Canons offering in that Focal length is pretty slack. The 35 f/2 is noisy,slow, and flimsy. The 28mm f/1.8 has so-so IQ. Sigma is rumoring a 35mm f/1.8 so this new Canon version would probably be in the price range to compete against that as well.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 1, 2012)

it'd be nice if it were an f/1.8, that extra 1/3 stop would justify to me putting it up in that $800 range that we know canon is going to ask for this lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

i dunno about these new super expensive non L primes that arent really fast
I wonder if the fast L versions are going to get the IS loving too. It's quite strange that all the primes
are getting IS but the 24-70 missed out.


----------

